# Cryptocoryne affinis "Selangor"



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Went to visit an old site of C. affinis "Selangor". Just want to share some pictures. However, don't know how to load pictures on this site. Can someone help?



















http://yoongbk.blogspot.com/


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Nice pics. 

to post them here just right click on the picture, go to image location, copy that, and in here click this button







and paste the location of the image you want to post.

(those guppies are stunning as well  )


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you have any pics of the habitat?


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Andrew,
Thanks for the help regarding posting picture. However, I tried that but it still doesn't work. Do I have to load the picture somewhere first?

Ghanzafar,
Took some habbitat picture with my the other camera. However, I can't find my multicard reader and hence cannot transfer the pic to my pc. will try to load it up ASAP. The habbitat is basically a 10 foot wide shallow stream with sandy bottom. There are some small rocks at the bottom. One interesting thing is there are also some small fresh water clams live in the river bed.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Any idea what the water pH was there?


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Any idea what the water pH was there?


Tested the water that I brought back. its pH was around 6.5. This is contrary to everyone's believe that affinis grow in slightly alkali environment. I do not know whether the water pH has changed during tranportation(with the plants in it) or the water pH is really 6.5.

I will test on site pH next time I go there, but it will be a while unless there is a drought and I am sure they will be emerged and flowered.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

that's a nice plant pic you got there I too would be interested in seeing a habitat picture


----------

